# More garden shenanigans



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

My house backs onto another properties garden, the property in question has an absolutely massive garden.....and I mean massive.....there are 8 houses on my road who's gardens back onto this houses garden.

Anyway 30 years ago the person who lived in this particular property went tree crazy & planted 8 connifer trees up on the boundary line & they'd grown massively over the years.

As a consequence, my fence was never on the correct boundary line & I'd noticed, after I moved in that Id lost approx 3 foot of the length of my garden.

Last week, I decided to prune back any overhanging branches & the people renting the house came out. We got talking & upshot was that they hated the connifers as they blocked out loads of light for everyone & was looking a mess. So we agreed to take them out & the landlord isnt arsed after asking.

Heres what I was dealing with after pruning back overhanging branches as far as I could reach:




So we made progress over the weekend:







And this is all thats left.....this weekends job



We've ordered a chipping machine & power saw for the last weekend in July so we can cut the stumps down and finish the job off as all weve used is handsaws and a rope

All the neighbours are happy too as everyone has loads more light.

Once done a new fence will be put up on the correct boundary line


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

If their garden is that long you could pinch a few extra feet and I'm sure they wouldn't notice. 






I'm joking by the way before the "you can't do that responses start"


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Small update.....some more progress this is where it stands now...just the two largest stumps to come out. Looks a hell of a lot better than it did


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

That'd keep a log burner going a while!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Who on earth allowed them to get like that? Who on earth planted the things to begin with?!

You did well to get them down, that was a difficult and bloody hazardous job mate no matter how they were tackled.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

if theyd have been kept to 12-15 foot they wld have made a nice little private divider, worth the loss of 3 ft to me as now they can see straight into ur garden.

but once theyd got to that height there was only one way it cld go - into the chipper!

im glad everyones happy and theres been no hassle , theres nothing as queer as folk when it comes to boundary disputes


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

So, ive nearly finished, just have to clean up the new flags and decide what colour to paint the new fence.

Behind the old fence we uncovered the base of a brick wall which needed digging out to get the new fence on the boundary line.

The difference is like night & day....


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Why didn't you take the full 3 feet back ?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Why didn't you take the full 3 feet back ?


Think I over estimated how much i'd lost. Ive gained another row of flags & a bit. Veey happy though.

Spent most of weekend being productive and nearly finished the revamp.

Painted all the new fencing with cuprinol 'silver copse' & all older fencing on one side. De ided to be different & paint my garden bench white for a contrast.

The smaller fence to the right, is being replaced with new in 2 weeks time, so will paint that to match in once done.

Im also going to restain my decking slate grey to match up & get a small furniture set in an off white colour for the space.

Im also going to plastidip the chimney pots, unsure what colour yet


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Thought I'd update this thread as I've done a lot more to the back garden. Once you start with something then it leads to other things.

So im now nearly finished. What started with pruning a few branches back has ended up in a complete overhaul.
Just now want to paint the chimney pots

Two new fences, all 3 sides of fences painted, change of decking colour & some slate.
Just need to paint the chimney pots & do something with them....


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I do love that Grey colour. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

Your garden is looking good. What a difference cutting down a few trees makes. 

I have the same at the back of my garden. My conifers are getting cut next week, so I'll be paying the neighbour a visit (his are getting out of control) to ask if he wouldn't mind me cutting his so they are neat and short. 

Conifers in gardens should be illegal or at the least there should be a law on allowed heights etc. 

If you have trees I think you have to be mindful of neighbours who's light they will cut out if not tended properly. 

Once I've saved up enough to have a garden wall built around the back garden my conifers (came with the house) will be history...roll on.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

LeeH said:


> I do love that Grey colour.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Me too


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I am correct in recalling you started a while back with a 'grassed ' area where it's now chipped ? If so, then i'm not surprised the grass was poor with thsoe high rise conifers blocking the light.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

LeeH said:


> I do love that Grey colour.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





streaky said:


> Me too


Cuprinol 'Ducksback' fence paint. Colour is 'Silver Copse'


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

percymon said:


> I am correct in recalling you started a while back with a 'grassed ' area where it's now chipped ? If so, then i'm not surprised the grass was poor with thsoe high rise conifers blocking the light.


Yes, this us now the 2nd time in about 3 years ive done something to the back garden.
3 years ago I took the lawn out, had the decking installed & the flagging done


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Is that a ginger tom I spy heading towards your French doors? :argie:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

What a difference :thumb: Very nice Job :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW, that's hardly recognizable and a massive, massive difference. Love how your garden looks too.


----------

